# STELLA POLARIS, Norway, 1927



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Just completed my latest effort, the STELLA POLARIS, the first custom-built cruise ship, 1927 - 2006. Scale 32'=1". Hull length 14 inches.
Bob


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

that's beautiful, bob.
Just a question about her, what happened to her in 2006 and she looks so strange with such beauty and then a modern boat placed on the aft port boat deck. whats the story. cheers,neil.


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Lovely model Bob
Had the great pleasure of seeing her often as a youngster when she used to visit Parkeston Quay - a ship of grace and beauty.
Peter (Thumb)


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks for replies. The STELLA POLARIS was the first custom-built cruise ship completed for the Bergen Line in 1927. She originally carried 200 passengers. The two motor launches were no doubt used to ferry the passengers to & from the ship at anchorages during World cruises. They are show on the original 1927 plans, so were not products of a later age. I built this model after seeing the dou***entary "The Thirties in Colour" on TV recently. One episode featured a round-the-world cruise. I knew that I had the plans, so I built her. Very pleased with the result. She sank under tow towards Japan in 2006 - just old-age, I guess.
Bob


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

cheers, bob.
neil.


----------

